# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Выбор ИБП для ПК с блоком питания более 650W

## ВиХа

Доброго вам времени суток! Помогите решить вопрос.
 Конфигурация ПК - МАТЬ            ASUS M5A99X EVO
                            ПРОЦ            Phenom IIx4 965 3.4 GHz 125W
                            ОЗУ              G Skill F3-1333C9-4GAO  2x4Gb 
                            ВИДЕОКАРТА  AMD  MSI   Radeon HD 6850 256 bIT (1024 МБ)
                            HDD              SAMSUNG ST1000DM 005 HD103SJ SATA Disk Device  (931 ГБ)
                            CD                ASUS DRW-24B3ST SATA CdRom Device 
                            БП                750w
Какой ИБП нужен к такой сборке?

Есть в наличии PowerCom 480W 800VA
Заранее спасибо за ответы.

----------

